# List of frogs you have gotten from the start till current



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

So I am bored in class and am wondering what order of frogs people got them in and amounts. Also how long it took you to acquire that amount of frogs and what got you started in the hobby

So As for myself I started by buying a trio of Leucomelas in a 10 gal in November of 2009 from a apartment owner whos roommate had skiped out on him and left the frogs. For a 10gal and 3 leucs i thought it was time to get into frogs and decided to buy them. After 2 months I found out they were Banded leucs. This progressed into building my first tanks which took very long to plan and diddent turn out that great. I went to a local dart frog meet and learned alot and purchased a trio of orange lamasi and a trio of Nominal imitators. 
Shorty after I got
1.1 Mancreeks,
1.2 Nominal Leucs
1.1 Patricais
1.1Yellowbacks
1.1 Blue n black Auratus ( sold)
1.1 Grean and black Auratus (sold)
0.0.3 Varaderos
1.1 Azureus
0.0.3 Varaderos ( not a mistype) 
0.0.6 Mints
1.1 Gold Dust Bastamentos
1.0 Varadero ( now 2.3.2)
0.1 Azureus
0.0.3 Vanzolli (No 1.0.2)
2.1 Std Lamasi 
1.1 Matechos
1.1 Citronella
1.1 Dwarf Cobalts
1.1 "southern" Cobalts Recent imports 
0.0.1 Blue Jean
And tomorrow 
1.1 Azureus
and at the next meet
2.0 Golden mantellas
1.0 Azureus

Can you say addicting?


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

So far, all I have are the 0.0.3 Orange Lamasi and they are great frogs. I wouldn't call them bold, but not nearly as shy as the accounts I've read. 2 of the 3 are in the open at least four hours a day. The other one is a much better hider.


----------



## tim13 (Feb 1, 2011)

I started with a 18x18x24 zoomed and bought 3 leucs from a local hobbyist. I then made my way to a reptile show for supplies, and only came back with 3 costa Rican green and blacks. Since then, I've got another c.r. g&b, 2 nominal imitators, 5 Panamanian auratus, 8 vittatus, 2 mancreeks, 2 tarapoto imis, 3 matecho tincs, and 2 mints.....phew.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

I got into the hobby back in 2008. First frogs were azerues from Lee Nowak( Infrogneato). I then got a great craigslist deal for a trio of standard luecs that all ended up male. Currently this is what is in the collection.

1.1 Mancreeks
1.1 Bri Bri
1.1 Solarte
1.1 Escudos
1.1 El Dorado
1.1 Veradero
1.1 Almirante
1.1 Cayo De Agua
1.1 Olemarie
1.1 Azerues
1.1 Standard Luecs
1.1 Bakhius
2.1 Carchari Valley imis
0.0.3 Vittatus
1.1 Vanzolini
0.0.3 Orange Lamasi
1.1 Lowland Fants
0.0.3 Yellow Terribillis
1.1 Costa Rican Aratuas
1.0.1 Benedicta

Coming soon

1.1 Mint Teribillis
0.0.4 Banded Luecs
0.0.2 Grannies

Wish list

1.1 Tarapotos ( Just think they are cool looking)
Many others as well.

Converting my garage into a frog room so about 100 more morphs to go. lol!

I'm not addicted! Ok! maybe just a little


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

Short list:
0.0.3 D leucomelas - Feb 2011 to current
0.0.3 R lamasi "Orange" - March 2011 to current

Future plans:
0.0.4 D auratus - April 2011
0.0.5 M aurantiaca - April 2011
1.1.0 E tricolor "Santa Isabel" - summer '11?
1.1.0 D reticulatus - fall '11?

That is a shortened list... I'm sure the numbers will grow...


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

oh, this is a fun thread... 

0.0.4 Azureus (1 died, now 1.2, purchased 5/2010)
0.0.4 Green foot Leucs (bought in january of this year, waiting to hear them call!)

Then the "addiction" hit...

0.0.1 Azureus tad from coxdre123 (he just popped front legs!)
1.1.1 Variabilis (linbo)
1.2 Orange Lamasi, Czech line (0.0.2 more are waiting on a ship date)
1.1 FG Vents Stewart line (1.1 more are waiting on a ship date)
2.2 R. Amazonica (first tad hatched this week! need line info, anybody know what line Taron @ Reptiles Etc. has? can't get ahold of him)
0.2 R. Imitator Nominant Nabors line (anybody have a calling male to trade?)
1.1 R. Imitator Varadero UE line (newest and favorite frog)

and also waiting on a ship date I have...
0.2 R. Vanzolinii (anybody have a calling male?)

Wish list (in the future, for now i'm good)
1.1 Escudos
Ameerega Pepperi
Lowland Fants

-brett


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Seems so far everyone first frogs were leucs or Azureus


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

First frogs were 0.0.3 Hawaiian auratus(still have them), now i have:

1.0.3 Vents and will be picking up 4 fine spot leuc froglets around 8am today 

Im sure i will have more in the future !


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

Yeah, its hard to beat a leuc for "neat-o" factor. That's what got me.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

When your new to the hobby, who wouldn't want a blue frog! Lol!


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

0.0.2 Leucs
0.0.2 Azureus
1.1 Orange Lamasi
0.0.3 Matechos
0.0.1 Bastimentos

trying to find mantellas...


----------



## DougP (Feb 9, 2010)

Mine will be a short list. I got my first frogs last August.

1.0.3 Orange Galacts

Got these about six weeks ago. You could say I'm hooked.
0.0.3 Azureus
1.1.3 Iquitos Vents

Doug


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

darn i thought i was going to be the first galact
0.0.1 bakhui
0.0.1 azureus
0.0.2 orange galact
0.0.1 lemon galact

Doug, why the vents? just curious kinda opposite ends of the spectrum?


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I can't even name all the frogs I have gotten and sold.. The frogs I have now are:
1.2 citronella
1.1 cobalt
1.1.3 azureus
0.0.4 leuc
0.0.6 orange galact
0.0.2 red galact
0.0.2 mint terribilis
0.0.3 orange terribilis
1.0 pumilio mancreek

I know I'm probably missing some.. Lol. But that's what I can think of right now.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

First frogs purchased in August of 2010 were R. varadero 0.0.5 which turned out to be a 2.3 group. My 1.2 breeding group in the main display have started to lay eggs and tads every where.
0.0.5 group of R. Lamasi 'Orange' this Feb. A buddy gave me 4 tads 2 morphed out healthy 2 with SLS. He gave me 3 juvis to replace the bad morphed tads all for free.
0.1.0 R.variabilis purchased in Feb recieved this week.
Purchsed but have not recived yet(due to weather and slower growth)-
0.0.3 R. variabilis should be delivered in May
0.0.3 R. Flavovittata same shipment as R. variabilis in May

Needless to say I have work to due in the basement setting up racks and building vivs. I already know these will not be the last frogs....To many that are must haves to not have them all.


----------



## DougP (Feb 9, 2010)

motydesign said:


> darn i thought i was going to be the first galact
> 0.0.1 bakhui
> 0.0.1 azureus
> 0.0.2 orange galact
> ...


Well since I am new to these cool frogs I figured I should own a few different types and see what I like the best. I really like the vents. I think part of it is because they are a little shy and when you see two or three of them hanging out together under a broom it's a treat. 

I like the Azureus because they are bold and blue.

The Galacts are kind of in between a little shy some times and other times they run around acting like they just graduated from clown college.

I will most likely stick with the larger frogs if (I said if, my wife must have been in the room) when I purchase more, well maybe some more thumbs or... I might as well admit it I'm hooked.

Doug


----------



## LRobb88 (Dec 16, 2008)

1.1 Cristobal
0.0.1 Basti
1.1.2 INIBICO variabilis
2.2 Orange Lamasi
0.0.3 standard Leucomelas

and always looking for more!


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

I as many others also started with a couple leucomelas a couple of years ago.

Now I have
2.1 D Leucomelas
0.0.3 D tinctorius "paticia"
1.1 R variabilis
1.1 R imitator "varadero"
1.1 R imitator "intermedius
o.o.3 R fantastica (just go these yesterday!)
1.1 O pumilio "bastimentos"
1.1 O pumilio "colon"
1.1 O pumilio "isla popa"
1.0.1 O pumilio "el dorado"

various tads and froglets from above

No new frogs until I get a bigger apartment...


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

LRobb88 said:


> 1.1 Cristobal
> 0.0.1 Basti
> 1.1.2 INIBICO variabilis
> 2.2 Orange Lamasi
> ...


LROBB88 you wouldnt want to sell one those female O Lamasi would u? Pm me if so


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

I started out with a 0:0:1 stardard Imitator Then i traded my 1 imi to Allen hunter for what was believed to be a 1:1:1 trio of O lamasi

I now have:

0:0:1 Standard Imitator ( back from Allen)
1:0:1 O. Lamasi ( 1 disappeared have no idea where it went)
0:0:1 Azureus tad
0:0:1 Variabilis tad
0:0:2 saurian Cobalts ( patrick nabors line)
0:0:2 Leucs ( 1 dissappeared out of QT cant find anywhere)
0:0:3 Patricia ( quality captives)
0:0:3 new river ( vanishing Jewels)

Future frogs:

1:1 dwarf cobalt
1:1 yellow backs
1:1 citronellas
1:1 orange phyllobates (spelling)
1:2 thumbnails havent decided which yet
1:1 Azureus
1:1 auratus 

Theres so many more id like but this is just a start. itll take me along time to get them as the money alllows but they are on a future wish list!

SOOOO ADDICTED!!!!


----------



## DendroJoe (Dec 11, 2009)

I started Frogs back in the early 90's and rest for some years....... cameback about 2yrs+. Now i have....

Terribilis - 
1 pair Yellow currently sitting one 16 eggs. 
4 Orange Subadults/Adult. 
19 Mint Subadults and 
12 Mint Juvis.
A. bassleri Chrome-green - Breeding 2.3 (Just lay about 22 eggs.,)
Ameerega pepperi Abiseo - 3
Green & Black Auratus - 1.1
D. Leucomelas - 0.2.12
S.I. Tricolor - 2.0.0
BJ - ? 
Quinquevittatus - Group 2.3
Cristobol - 2 pairs
Escudo - 1 pair
GL Lamasi - 1.1
Azureus - 2.5
Cobalts - 2.2
Bri Bri - 2.3
Std Lamasi - 1.3?
Vanzolini - 1.3
Varadero - 1.2
Narrow Stripe Aurotenia - 4 subAdult/Adult
Golden Mantellas - ?
Baroni Mantellas - 6
Basileo Mantellas - 10
and many more............. TOO MANY to List

and still growing....


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Well it started slow....but the addiction sure got bad. I started with toads, then saw the amazing color of the Red Eye Tree frog, but realized that all they do is sleep. I remembered opening a book when I was younger and seeing Azureus and thinking "Wow...I didn't know there were blue frogs". It has been my favorite ever since. Here is the list. 

0.2 Azureus
0.2 Patricia 
0.0.2 Citronella (One died reandomly)
1.1 Azureus 
2.1 Leucomelas 
0.2 Green and Black Auratus
2.2 Inferalanis
0.0.2 Green Sipaliwini
3.1 Azureiventris
1.0 Green Sipaliwini
1.2 Powder Blue 
1.1. Cobalt
0.0.2 Orange Galacts
1.1 Yellowback
0.0.5 Yellowback
2.0 Brazilian Yellowhead
1.1 Patricia 
0.0.2 Oyapock
0.1 WC Powder Blue
2.0 New River
1.0 Green Sipaliwini
1.0.1 Matecho (solid back)
1.1 Bakhuis
0.1 Citronella
1.0.1 Matecho (Spotted)
0.2 Imitator
0.2 Brazilian Yellowhead 
1.0.1 Man Creek
0.0.3 Yellow Terribilis

And more to come of course. It has been a fun ride and very experiential. I have kind of narrowed it down to what I really like.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

1.0.2 Cobalts
0.0.4 Leucs


----------



## choco (May 1, 2009)

I started with one G&B auratus back in 2007. From there, I collected quite a few different auratus morphs, various pumilios, azureus, leucs, etc. However, I had a major catastrophe during a +100F heat wave while at work last summer, my power went out and the conditioner stopped to my unawares. All but two of my collection perished. My original auratus, and my leuc.

So, current list...

In my show tank (no breeding):
1.0 Leuc
0.1 Green and Black Auratus
0.0.1 Highland Auratus (suspected male)

My pumilio:
2.2.2 Red Bastimentos (two babies)
2.1 Summersi
0.1 El Dorado
1.0 Arboreus - Anyone have a lonesome girl they're willing to part with?

And, my one non dart frog, a Golden Mantella (soon to morph).


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

in order I started with

3.1 Varadero that got narrowed down to 1.1

2.1 Cainerachi valley imis now 2.1.2

then added

0.2 San Cristobals

0.0.2 Escudo

1.1 Vanzolinii

1.1 Reticulata

0.0.2 uakarii

0.0.3 Benedicta


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

D3monic said:


> in order I started with
> 
> 3.1 Varadero that got narrowed down to 1.1
> 
> ...


you like to spend money!


----------



## izzywalker (May 4, 2007)

2002
1.2 of Cobalt tincs (seller told me it was fine to keep 2 females together)

2006-2007
1.1 pair of Azureus that had about 40+ offspring in a little over half a year morphed and healthy.

2011
3.2 Golden Mantellas just getting started.
0.1.2 Azureus

Probably picking up more Azureus or powder blue tincs tomorrow.


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

After a trip to the zoo and a visit with Ed about 5 years ago, my husband decided he wanted dart frogs. It took 4 years for me to finally give in. In May 2010, as his anniversary present, we adopted 6 adult leucs from someone who was moving. They turned out to be 4.2 and we had eggs within two weeks  We sold off the extra trio after a few months to be able to buy more frogs. Now we have:

3.1.1 Leucs (not including all the froglets)
0.0.3 Azureus
0.0.5 Cobalts (one is a tripod)
0.0.3 Yellowbacks
1.1 Alanis
4.2 FG Vents
1.0.1 Standard Imitators
1.2 Green and Bronze Auratus
0.0.4 Azureiventris
0.0.3 Variabilis
0.0.4 Mint Terribilis
0.0.3 "Wonky" Pepperi

Our want list is huge. Needless to say, what used to be our reptile room is now converted to the frog room. Two froggers in one house with different taste in frogs = lots of trouble to be had


----------



## ruthieb (Oct 18, 2010)

I feel like such a baby compared to everyone here! My have list is small - so far - and my want list is huge - and growing

Azureus 0.0.4 Got these last year at the Puyallup Reptile Show

Leucs 1.1.2 The pair I got from a guy on Craigslist who was moving - 10 gallon fully planted with a false bottom and double light fixture for $100.00! The other two I bought at Seattle Reptiles - great store!

Man Creeks 0.2 Thank you Darren Meyer!

Bastis are on my must have soon list and am interested in all colors....planning the viv as I type.


----------



## Dusted Fly (Apr 24, 2011)

Got a R. imitator "nominal" at Easter. Wanting a few leucs now. Very addicting hobby, but hey, I don't need to tell you guys what you already know!


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

This is what I currently keep. My first frogs were azurieventris and Green and bronze auratus

0.1.4 Adelphobates castineoticus
3.0.1Adelphobates galactonotus ‘Orange’
1.1.2A galactonotus ‘Yellow’
0.0.5galactonotus ‘Solid Orange’
0.0.4 **Adelphobates quinquevitatus 
0.0.3 **Allobates femoralis
1.0.0Allobates Zaparo
2.2.0 Ameerega bassleri ‘Black’
1.1.2 Ameerega hahneli ‘Iquitos’
0.0.6 Ameerega trivittatus ‘Hualluga Canyon’ 
1.2.0 **Dendrobates auratus ‘Ancon Hill’
1.1.0 Dendrobates auratus ‘Costa Rican Green & Black
2.3.0 **Dendrobates leucomelas
0.0.5D leucomelas ‘Guyana Banded’
3.2.0 **Dendrobates tinctorius ‘Azureus’ 
1.1.0Dendrobates tinctorius ‘Patricia’
1.1.4**Epipedobates anthonyi ‘Santa Isabel’
3.2.0 **Epipedobates anthonyi ‘Rio Canario’
1.1.2E. Pasaje Sarajunja
1.1.2E. Zarajunga
3.0.1E. Salvias
1.1.4E. Buena Esperanza
1.1.3 Epipedobates anthonyi ‘Rio Salidillo’ 
1.1.3 **Epipedobates tricolor ‘Highland’
1.1 Epipedobates tricolor ‘Moraspunga’
3.0.3 Hyloxalus azurieventris
1.1.2 Phyllobates bicolor ‘Green Legged’
2.4.0 **Phyllobates aureotania ‘Green Stripe’
0.0.6Phyllobates aureotania ‘Gold Stripe’
0.0.5Phyllobates aureotania ‘Wide Banded’
3.1.0 Phyllobates vittatus
1.1.2P. lugubris
1.1.2Ranitomeya imitator ‘Nominant’
1.1.0Ranitomeya ventrimaculata ‘Iquitos Red-Orange’
1.2.0Ranitomeya amazonica ‘Red’
4.0.3M. Bernhardi
1.0.3A. pepperi ‘Yellow/Gold’
0.0.4A. bassleri ‘Yellow’
0.0.1A. bassleri ‘Chrome’
0.0.5A. altamazonica ‘Sisa’

This list use to be longer but shorten since I moved.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Started in September 2010 with a group of 1.1.3 R. imitator 'varadero' and have added this Febuary a 1.0.4 group of R. lamasi 'Orange'.

As of this week I will have added to the collection a group of 0.1.3 R. variabilis'Highland', 0.0.3 R.flavovittata. 
In 2-3 weeks I will have a 0.0.2 of Tuss line Pumilio 'Darklands'.

And I can't forget my Hyla versicolor 1.1


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

JJhuang said:


> .
> 1.1.2 Nominal imitators
> 2.1 Orange Lamasi
> 1.1 Mancreeks,
> ...


Update
got another 1.1 Azureus (pair 3)
and a sexed 2.1 Azures ( pair/group 4)
1.1 Leucs ( pair 2) 
0.0.3 green sips
0.0.7 Orange Lamasi
0.1 Vanzo
1.1 reticulata 
20+ froglets and 
100+ tads 
Getting at the next show 
0.0.5 Golden mantellas 

Still addicting.


----------



## aliciaface (Jul 11, 2010)

builds all summer long led to first frogs Sept '10

(go big or go home i suppose)
0.0.2 azureus (they've gotten so big! potentially 1.1, waiting to see...)
0.0.2 costa rican g&b (now have 1 in a 29g jungle. loving life)
0.0.2 reticulated auratus (now 1 in a 10g)
0.0.3 olemaries (winter power outage  none left)

that led to....

0.0.6 leucs (winter power outage left 2)

then...

1.0.3 leucs (crazy deal + tank from a member)

then again...

0.0.3 cobalts (MONSTER tincs. absolutely gigantic)

next week...

0.0.5 mints!!!!!!!!

want list is ridiculous. but mints were on the top since the beginning, and now all of my dreams have come true haha

want to get into thumbs next...


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Right now I have:
1.1 Azureus (Probable)
0.0.3 Iquitos Vents
1.2 R. imitator 'intermedius'
1.1 E. anthonyi 'Santa Isabela'
2.1 Leucs 

And now I have a new addiction... reefing!


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

I started 4 years ago after I went into a local exotic pet store here in central tx. And after what I saw I couldnt help but to rescue these beautilful blue and black malnurished auratus. They had zero knowledge on dendrobates and had them mixed with big lizards and some sort of worms....after that, my love and passion for these frogs grew and this is my collection now.
Pumilios-
1.1 costa rican blue jeans
1.1 nicaraguan blue jeans
1.1 squirres blackbjeans
1.1 almirante
1.1 las delicias
1.1 las tablas
1.2 red cristobals
1.1 orange cristobals
1.1 cayo de agua
1.1 orange/ gold dust basti
1.2 el dorado
1.1 cauchero
1.1 man creek
1.1 escudo de veraguas
0.0.1 guaramo
1.1 esperanza
O. Granuliferus-
1.1 quepos
1.1 golfitos
Ranitomeyas-
1.1 benedictas
1.1 retics
1.1 varadero
2.2 intermedius
1.1 variabilis south

P. Terribilis yellow( best frog ever!!!)

1.1 azeurus


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

2.0.0 T&B D.auratus
0.0.4 'Green Stripe' P.aurotaenia
0.0.1 'Orange' R.lamasi
0.0.1 'Sean Stewart Line' R.ventrimaculatus
Wish list
1.1.0 D.leuceomales
1.1.0 'Man creek' O.pumilio


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Tincs:
Azureus
Patricia
Bakhuis
Matecho

Ranitomeya:
Orange lamasi 
Varadero
Intermedius
Iquitos vents
Variabilis (northern)
Vents (FG, traded)

Pumilio:
Solarte
El Dorado

Epips:
Rio Saladillo
Santa Isabel (traded/sold, my frog room was my bedroom at the time, these were too loud)

Other:
Auratus (Panama, traded)
Galacts (yellow, passed away in a heat accident in my first 1-2 months of frogging)


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Went to an exotic animal show in 2007 and saw a bunch of darts at Darren Meyers table. Spent the next few months planning everything out and went and got 2 leucs and 2 green and bronze auratus from Darren. Since then Ive got quite a few more things:

azureus (sold)
variabilis 'Standard' (sold)
lamasi 'Orange Panguana' (sold)
tinctorius 'Powder Blue' (sold)
azureiventris (sold)
quinquivittatus (sold)
pumilio 'Bastimentos' (sold)
pumilio 'Mancreek' (sold)
imitator 'Varadero'
variabilis 'Southern'
fantastica 'Lowland'
uakarii 'Tamshiyacu'
imitator 'Baja Huallaga'
lamasi 'Lower Ucayali'
ventrimaculata 'Blackwater'
pumilio 'Chiriqui Grande' (sold)
pumilio 'Solarte'
pumilio 'Cristobal'
pumilio 'Blue Jeans'
summersi 'Sauce'
reticulata 'Iquitos'
tinctorius 'Citronella'
bassleri 'Sapasoa'
terribilis 'Mint'
galactonotus 'Orange'
Soon - 
imitator 'Chazuta'
tinctorius 'Koetari River'


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

tclipse said:


> Tincs:
> Azureus
> Patricia
> Bakhuis
> ...


Added in the past week:
Cainarachi Valley imitators
Tarapoto imitators
Frye Blue Jeans (CR?)
Benedicta (to be picked up in a couple of weeks, fingers crossed )


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

UPDATE:
0.2.0 'Turquoise and Bronze' D.auratus
1?.3.0 'Green Stripe' P.aurotaenia
1.1.0 'azureus' D.tinctorious
1.0.0 'Orange' R.sirensis
1.0.0 'Blue Leg' R.variabilis
0.0.1 P.hypocondralis (not a dart frog)


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

Nov 2nd 2010 0.0.2 P.Vittatus now a 1.1 Pair
Nov 1st 2011 0.0.5 Green and bronze Auratus
Hope to get 
0.0.10 Leucs for my future build around February 
1.2 Redhead Histos
1.1 Blue sips 
and so on


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I got a slow and naive start around 1999 with five azureus froglets. With no experience and few places to get information, I lost all five over about 2 years. Then I got a sexed pair of azureus in 2006, which gave me quite a few froglets. In May 2010, I got the bug bad and now I have the following (not counting frogs I have bred, raised and sold).

2.2.0 Azureus
2.2.~25 Costa Rican G&B Auratus
1.3.0 Intermedius (later sold)
2.3.X Nominant Variabilis (X = weekly eggs and morphing froglets)
0.0.5 Powder Blues (picked up as tads)
0.0.3 Oyapok
0.0.5 Leucs

Then I got the pumilio bug:

1.1.2 Cristobals
1.2.0 Cristobals (turned out to be 2.1 and sold the extra male)
1.1.0 Mancreeks (later sold)
0.0.3 Golden Mantellas
1.2.0 Blue Jeans
0.0.1 Basti
2.3.1 El Dorado (most later sold)
1.2.0 Blue Jeans - picked up a second trio
0.0.5 Bicolors
0.0.3 Black Jeans (my favorites)
0.0.1 Basti


----------

